# New aquascaping- petrified wood



## Jana.bernard (May 27, 2020)

Opinions? Too much rock? This is a 75 gal 48x18, mostly Mbuna.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not enough. You need smaller pieces to make dozens of crevices for the fish to swim through and hide in.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Will look ten 10 times better if you paint the back of the tank black. Fish will stand our much better too.


----------



## Jana.bernard (May 27, 2020)

Yes, I didn't think about the backdrop until it was full of water. And I tried breaking up the rocks a little more before I put in the tank. But apparently petrified wood is very hard and a sledge hammer didn't even work.


----------

